# EWC zone setup protocols



## Fixitgdifixit (Feb 4, 2011)

Servicing a sytem with EWC bmplus 3000 installed and HEF furnaces EWC tech bulletin calls for seperate transformer and independent power supply but these systems do not have it that way. They have relays tied into the system furnace board. Owner reported he has been told his system has ..."reversed polarity" and he has experienced situations where the units will just shut down and on one of his evaporator coils he has experienced coil freeze. Now this particular unit is showinh lower than spec operating pressures but I wonder if damper operation may be affecting air flow. (Filters look like they have never been changed btw) If there is an alternate EWC sanctioned protocol for installation I would appreciate any knowledge of that. I am attempting dialogue with EWC tech support as well
Thanks for the great discussions on this site. I like the way no tries to shame anyone that may not appear to have the experience they have. My kids go to school where we as parents are being asked to accept what is called "21st Century" learning. Most of us where not taught that way and usually a person teaches the way they were taught. Big part of that is maintaining apersons dignity to communicate with them. I have seen on these sites a lot of put downss. 
Sometimes "Old School means Old Fool"


----------



## Sotechnically (Apr 1, 2011)

*EEC zone system*

Rule # 1...always install a separate transformer.
Rule # 2...install a barometric damper as a dump zone, not a bypass.
Rule # 3...check delta T across furnace upstream of filter and downstream of evaporator.


----------

